# Gentiloni nuovo presidente del Consiglio dopo dimissioni Renzi.



## admin (11 Dicembre 2016)

Sergio Mattarella ha scelto (o meglio, chi per lui...): Paolo Gentiloni sarà il nuovo presidente del Consiglio dopo le dimissioni di Matteo Renzi. Il presidente della Repubblica ha convocato lo stesso Gentiloni al Quirinale alle ore 12:30 e gli darà l'incarico.

Seguiranno aggiornamenti.


----------



## admin (11 Dicembre 2016)

Praticamente, questa nazione è sotto la dittatura del Bomba e di Napolitano. Non ne usciremo mai, credo.


----------



## Jaqen (11 Dicembre 2016)

L'unica soluzione, poi al voto.


----------



## smallball (11 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Praticamente, questa nazione è sotto la dittatura del Bomba e di Napolitano. Non ne usciremo mai, credo.



poi aggiungici che il 17 settembre scatta il vitalizio,e quei soldi fanno sicuramente gola a tutti i 945 appartenenti alle due Camere


----------



## admin (11 Dicembre 2016)




----------



## admin (11 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


>


----------



## Pamparulez2 (11 Dicembre 2016)

Riforma elettprale e al voto subito. Non scherziamo non possiamo perdere anni cosi... grillini pd o lega che sia.. ci vuole un governo forte che faccia riforme.


----------



## admin (11 Dicembre 2016)

*Sky: il nome di Gentiloni è stato scelto ieri, al telefono, da Renzi e Mattarella.*


----------



## admin (11 Dicembre 2016)

*Sempre da Sky: si vuole trovare anche un posto a Maria Etruria Boschi nel nuovo governo.*


----------



## juventino (11 Dicembre 2016)

E' un governo che deve fare esclusivamente la riforma elettorale, stop. Se resta in carica tutto il 2017 di potrà pensare alla malafede (a settembre scatta il vitalizio). Comunque più che con Renzi e Mattarella io me la prenderei con la Corte Costituzionale che, per l'ennesima volta, fa come razzo gli pare.


----------



## sballotello (11 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sempre da Sky: si vuole trovare anche un posto a Maria Etruria Boschi nel nuovo governo.*



può pulire i cessi, se vuole


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (11 Dicembre 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> E' un governo che deve fare esclusivamente la riforma elettorale, stop. Se resta in carica tutto il 2017 di potrà pensare alla malafede (a settembre scatta il vitalizio). Comunque più che con Renzi e Mattarella* io me la prenderei con la Corte Costituzionale che, per l'ennesima volta, fa come razzo gli pare.*


In che senso fa come gli pare?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Dicembre 2016)

Mah, io penso invece che questo governo resterà in carica più di quanto la gente pensi o spera. Vedrete che sarà chiaro a tutti tra un mese.
A pensare male ci si azzecca sempre nella politica.

In tal caso, sarebbe l'ennesimo governo di fila non votato dai cittadini, siamo a livelli Corea del Nord.


----------



## admin (11 Dicembre 2016)

A me dà l'idea di "Avete votate contro di me e per il no al referendum? Adesso vi beccate il governo Gentiloni, mia marionetta".

Ormai siamo in piena (stupida) dittatura del babbeo di Rignano.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Dicembre 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mah, io penso invece che questo governo resterà in carica più di quanto la gente pensi o spera. Vedrete che sarà chiaro a tutti tra un mese.
> A pensare male ci si azzecca sempre nella politica.
> 
> In tal caso, sarebbe l'ennesimo governo di fila non votato dai cittadini, siamo a livelli Corea del Nord.



Mah, in realtà il governo non viene mai eletto ma nominato. E nel 2013 quei voti li avrebbe presi a prescindere, ci fosse stato come esponente Letta, Renzi o Gentiloni.


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Dicembre 2016)

Bene, avanti così


----------



## vota DC (11 Dicembre 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> E' un governo che deve fare esclusivamente la riforma elettorale, stop. Se resta in carica tutto il 2017 di potrà pensare alla malafede (a settembre scatta il vitalizio). Comunque più che con Renzi e Mattarella io me la prenderei con la Corte Costituzionale che, per l'ennesima volta, fa come razzo gli pare.



Abolito il Porcellum la legge era il Mattarellum. Il problema è che Firmarella non conosce la Costituzione e ha firmato una legge incostituzionale, boicottando la legge che portava il suo stesso nome.


----------



## smallball (11 Dicembre 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mah, in realtà il governo non viene mai eletto ma nominato. E nel 2013 quei voti li avrebbe presi a prescindere, ci fosse stato come esponente Letta, Renzi o Gentiloni.


dimentichi il suicidio elettorale del candidato premier Pier Luigi Bersani...che era il vero candidato alla Presidenza del Consiglio


----------



## smallball (11 Dicembre 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mah, io penso invece che questo governo resterà in carica più di quanto la gente pensi o spera. Vedrete che sarà chiaro a tutti tra un mese.
> A pensare male ci si azzecca sempre nella politica.
> 
> In tal caso, sarebbe l'ennesimo governo di fila non votato dai cittadini, siamo a livelli Corea del Nord.



tra 14 mesi finisce la legislkatura,si fa presto ad arrivare li'


----------



## sette (11 Dicembre 2016)

fatemi capire: avete cacciato Renzi e mo vi cuccate Gentiloni?


----------



## admin (11 Dicembre 2016)

sette ha scritto:


> fatemi capire: avete cacciato Renzi e mo vi cuccate Gentiloni?



E' diverso: è Renzi che ha imposto all'Italia Gentiloni.


----------



## sette (11 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' diverso: è Renzi che ha imposto all'Italia Gentiloni.



Gombloddo!!!


----------



## admin (11 Dicembre 2016)

sette ha scritto:


> Gombloddo!!!



No, sono notizie diffuse dai media, come riportato in precedenza. Poi, non ci vuole mica un genio per capirlo.


----------



## juventino (11 Dicembre 2016)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> In che senso fa come gli pare?



Perché adesso anche l'Italicum verrà preso in esame dalla consulta e siccome ci vorrà sicuramente del tempo prima che si esprima in merito quasi certamente sarà un nuovo freno a nuove elezioni. Piuttosto curioso che ciò venga fatto proprio quando si ventila la possibilità di elezioni, eh?


----------



## sette (11 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> No, sono notizie diffuse dai media, come riportato in precedenza. Poi, non ci vuole mica un genio per capirlo.



ok, ok, infatti io la politica la seguo pochissimo, stai pur certo però che il mio voto conta quanto il tuo


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Dicembre 2016)

Lunga vita al governo Gentiloni


----------



## AntaniPioco (11 Dicembre 2016)

Se il governo farà SOLO la legge elettorale ci sto, altrimenti andassero a quel paese


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (11 Dicembre 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Perché adesso anche l'Italicum verrà preso in esame dalla consulta e siccome ci vorrà sicuramente del tempo prima che si esprima in merito quasi certamente sarà un nuovo freno a nuove elezioni. Piuttosto curioso che ciò venga fatto proprio quando si ventila la possibilità di elezioni, eh?


La Consulta avrebbe dovuto pronunciarsi a Settembre ma per non influenzare con la sua decisione il referendum ha preferito rinviare a Gennaio...la calendarizzazione è stata decisa molto prima di questa crisi e casualmente si è trovata ''di mezzo''...quindi...quelli che vedono ''gomblotti'' in questa situazione lo fanno a causa della loro ''mala'' informazione...


----------



## de sica (11 Dicembre 2016)

Io penso sia solo un governo temporaneo in attesa della nuova legge elettorale, altrimenti , senza la suddetta, sarebbe inutile andare alle elezioni


----------



## Jaqen (11 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' diverso: è Renzi che ha imposto all'Italia Gentiloni.


[edit ho capito male il tuo messaggio]


----------



## James Watson (11 Dicembre 2016)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> La Consulta avrebbe dovuto pronunciarsi a Settembre ma per non influenzare con la sua decisione il referendum ha preferito rinviare a Gennaio...la calendarizzazione è stata decisa molto prima di questa crisi e casualmente si è trovata ''di mezzo''...quindi...quelli che vedono ''gomblotti'' in questa situazione lo fanno a causa della loro ''mala'' informazione...



O peggio, della loro pressoché nulla conoscenza della Costituzione e della prassi politica. Le stesse forze che, coalizzate, hanno vinto il referendum hanno sostenuto a gran voce che la responsabilità di uscire da questa situazione non era loro (dopo l'invito-provocazione fatto da Renzi durante il suo discorso di dimissioni). E' stato sostenuto da praticamente tutti che era il PD, dal momento che aveva in mano la maggioranza alla Camera e buona fetta dei parlamentari al Senato, a doversi assumere la responsabilità di trovare una via d'uscita. Ok, va bene. Adesso c'è gente che si lamenta che il Segretario del Partito di maggioranza abbia fatto il nome di un suo uomo al Presidente della Repubblica per la nomina a Presidente del Consiglio. No ma poi chiedono a me in che mondo vivo... chi avrebbe dovuto incaricare Mattarella, topo gigio?


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (11 Dicembre 2016)

James Watson ha scritto:


> O peggio, della loro pressoché nulla conoscenza della Costituzione e della prassi politica. Le stesse forze che, coalizzate, hanno vinto il referendum hanno sostenuto a gran voce che la responsabilità di uscire da questa situazione non era loro (dopo l'invito-provocazione fatto da Renzi durante il suo discorso di dimissioni). E' stato sostenuto da praticamente tutti che era il PD, dal momento che aveva in mano la maggioranza alla Camera e buona fetta dei parlamentari al Senato, a doversi assumere la responsabilità di trovare una via d'uscita. Ok, va bene. Adesso c'è gente che si lamenta che il Segretario del Partito di maggioranza abbia fatto il nome di un suo uomo al Presidente della Repubblica per la nomina a Presidente del Consiglio. No ma poi chiedono a me in che mondo vivo... chi avrebbe dovuto incaricare Mattarella, topo gigio?


Un po come succede nel calcio...l'arbitro se non fischia a mio favore è sempre in malafede...anche se in buonafede si limita ad applicare il regolamento


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Dicembre 2016)

James Watson ha scritto:


> O peggio, della loro pressoché nulla conoscenza della Costituzione e della prassi politica. Le stesse forze che, coalizzate, hanno vinto il referendum hanno sostenuto a gran voce che la responsabilità di uscire da questa situazione non era loro (dopo l'invito-provocazione fatto da Renzi durante il suo discorso di dimissioni). E' stato sostenuto da praticamente tutti che era il PD, dal momento che aveva in mano la maggioranza alla Camera e buona fetta dei parlamentari al Senato, a doversi assumere la responsabilità di trovare una via d'uscita. Ok, va bene. Adesso c'è gente che si lamenta che il Segretario del Partito di maggioranza abbia fatto il nome di un suo uomo al Presidente della Repubblica per la nomina a Presidente del Consiglio. No ma poi chiedono a me in che mondo vivo... chi avrebbe dovuto incaricare Mattarella, topo gigio?



Renzi non è stato sconfitto , è stato UMILIATO dal popolo italiano con una pernacchia targata 60% .
Renzi ha fallito in ogni cosa , ha mentito e portato sempre di più il governo al servizio delle lobby .
Renzi come da lui annunciato avrebbe dovuto lasciare LA POLITICA .


----------



## James Watson (11 Dicembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Renzi non è stato sconfitto , è stato UMILIATO dal popolo italiano con una pernacchia targata 60% .
> Renzi ha fallito in ogni cosa , ha mentito e portato sempre di più il governo al servizio delle lobby .
> Renzi come da lui annunciato avrebbe dovuto lasciare LA POLITICA .



Renzi, che ti piaccia o no, è ancora il segretario del partito di maggioranza. E lo sarà fino al prossimo congresso (probabilmente in primavera).
Siccome vi risulta difficile capirlo, ti faccio il disegnino:
Il Presidente della Repubblica deve scegliere qualcuno a cui affidare l'incarico di formare un governo. Questo non solo perché lo prevede la Costituzione e perché sia prassi che prima di sciogliere le camere si debba verificare la possibilità di formare un nuovo esecutivo, ma anche e soprattutto perché se si anticipasse la fine della legislatura e si andasse al voto subito avremmo una consultazione che molto probabilmente produrrebbe nuovamente una situazione in cui una camera avrebbe una maggioranza certa mentre l'altra sarebbe nuovamente in una situazione in cui nessun partito avrebbe la maggioranza, per cui, CHIUNQUE vinca le elezioni si troverebbe poi a dovere fare per forza di cose un'alleanza con qualche altra forza politica o alla peggio l'ennesima situazione di instabilità politica con un governo che probabilmente durerebbe pochi mesi.
Per cui l'obiettivo del Colle è chiaro: formare un governo "di transizione" (e questo ha fatto intendere lo stesso Gentiloni) che abbia come priorità il varo di una legge elettorale che garantisca al vincitore delle elezioni la possibilità di governare.
Ora, dato che Renzi ha proposto inizialmente un governo di unità nazionale per questo scopo e gli avete risposto picche, resta obiettivamente una sola soluzione: un governo sostenuto dalla maggioranza già esistente, cioè quella formata da PD + NCD. Dato che è il PD ad avere in mano la maggioranza alla camera, è naturale che il nome deve uscire da una rosa di persone "gradite" al partito di maggioranza, altrimenti la fiducia in aula a questo governo chi la vota? (eh sì, perché per formare un governo ci vuole un voto di fiducia, vi ricordate?) mio zio?

Avete vinto il referendum, renzi si è dimesso, come volevate, avete detto: il problema adesso lo risolvete voi, una soluzione è stata trovata e non vi va bene. Io veramente non vedo l'ora di vedervi al governo del paese, quando starà a voi trovare le soluzioni (e sia chiarissimo che se ce la fate io sarò il primo ad essere contento, perché non me ne frega niente di chi governa, mi interessa solo che chi lo fa cerchi di farlo al meglio per il paese.


----------



## James Watson (11 Dicembre 2016)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Un po come succede nel calcio...l'arbitro se non fischia a mio favore è sempre in malafede...anche se in buonafede si limita ad applicare il regolamento




Esatto. Il problema principale di questo paese è che la politica è diventata tifo da stadio.


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Dicembre 2016)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Renzi, che ti piaccia o no, è ancora il segretario del partito di maggioranza. E lo sarà fino al prossimo congresso (probabilmente in primavera).
> Siccome vi risulta difficile capirlo, ti faccio il disegnino:
> Il Presidente della Repubblica deve scegliere qualcuno a cui affidare l'incarico di formare un governo. Questo non solo perché lo prevede la Costituzione e perché sia prassi che prima di sciogliere le camere si debba verificare la possibilità di formare un nuovo esecutivo, ma anche e soprattutto perché se si anticipasse la fine della legislatura e si andasse al voto subito avremmo una consultazione che molto probabilmente produrrebbe nuovamente una situazione in cui una camera avrebbe una maggioranza certa mentre l'altra sarebbe nuovamente in una situazione in cui nessun partito avrebbe la maggioranza, per cui, CHIUNQUE vinca le elezioni si troverebbe poi a dovere fare per forza di cose un'alleanza con qualche altra forza politica o alla peggio l'ennesima situazione di instabilità politica con un governo che probabilmente durerebbe pochi mesi.
> Per cui l'obiettivo del Colle è chiaro: formare un governo "di transizione" (e questo ha fatto intendere lo stesso Gentiloni) che abbia come priorità il varo di una legge elettorale che garantisca al vincitore delle elezioni la possibilità di governare.
> ...



Chapeau. Anche se certa gente non è all'altezza di arrivarci nemmeno col disegnino per me è stato un piacere leggere. Grazie.


----------



## Smarx10 (11 Dicembre 2016)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Renzi, che ti piaccia o no, è ancora il segretario del partito di maggioranza. E lo sarà fino al prossimo congresso (probabilmente in primavera).
> Siccome vi risulta difficile capirlo, ti faccio il disegnino:
> Il Presidente della Repubblica deve scegliere qualcuno a cui affidare l'incarico di formare un governo. Questo non solo perché lo prevede la Costituzione e perché sia prassi che prima di sciogliere le camere si debba verificare la possibilità di formare un nuovo esecutivo, ma anche e soprattutto perché se si anticipasse la fine della legislatura e si andasse al voto subito avremmo una consultazione che molto probabilmente produrrebbe nuovamente una situazione in cui una camera avrebbe una maggioranza certa mentre l'altra sarebbe nuovamente in una situazione in cui nessun partito avrebbe la maggioranza, per cui, CHIUNQUE vinca le elezioni si troverebbe poi a dovere fare per forza di cose un'alleanza con qualche altra forza politica o alla peggio l'ennesima situazione di instabilità politica con un governo che probabilmente durerebbe pochi mesi.
> Per cui l'obiettivo del Colle è chiaro: formare un governo "di transizione" (e questo ha fatto intendere lo stesso Gentiloni) che abbia come priorità il varo di una legge elettorale che garantisca al vincitore delle elezioni la possibilità di governare.
> ...



Quoto in toto. Andare alle elezioni in questo momento, senza una legge elettorale decente per entrambe le camere, sarebbe un suicidio per chiunque. Non è questione di appartenenza politica, è questione di essere obbiettivi. Perchè se si dovesse andare alle elezioni adesso, poi voglio vedere il partito vincitore come governerà in senato, con la possibilità di essere sfiduciato dopo due giorni.


----------



## Marilson (11 Dicembre 2016)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Renzi, che ti piaccia o no, è ancora il segretario del partito di maggioranza. E lo sarà fino al prossimo congresso (probabilmente in primavera).
> Siccome vi risulta difficile capirlo, ti faccio il disegnino:
> Il Presidente della Repubblica deve scegliere qualcuno a cui affidare l'incarico di formare un governo. Questo non solo perché lo prevede la Costituzione e perché sia prassi che prima di sciogliere le camere si debba verificare la possibilità di formare un nuovo esecutivo, ma anche e soprattutto perché se si anticipasse la fine della legislatura e si andasse al voto subito avremmo una consultazione che molto probabilmente produrrebbe nuovamente una situazione in cui una camera avrebbe una maggioranza certa mentre l'altra sarebbe nuovamente in una situazione in cui nessun partito avrebbe la maggioranza, per cui, CHIUNQUE vinca le elezioni si troverebbe poi a dovere fare per forza di cose un'alleanza con qualche altra forza politica o alla peggio l'ennesima situazione di instabilità politica con un governo che probabilmente durerebbe pochi mesi.
> Per cui l'obiettivo del Colle è chiaro: formare un governo "di transizione" (e questo ha fatto intendere lo stesso Gentiloni) che abbia come priorità il varo di una legge elettorale che garantisca al vincitore delle elezioni la possibilità di governare.
> ...



impeccabile


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Dicembre 2016)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Renzi, che ti piaccia o no, è ancora il segretario del partito di maggioranza. E lo sarà fino al prossimo congresso (probabilmente in primavera).
> Siccome vi risulta difficile capirlo, ti faccio il disegnino:
> Il Presidente della Repubblica deve scegliere qualcuno a cui affidare l'incarico di formare un governo. Questo non solo perché lo prevede la Costituzione e perché sia prassi che prima di sciogliere le camere si debba verificare la possibilità di formare un nuovo esecutivo, ma anche e soprattutto perché se si anticipasse la fine della legislatura e si andasse al voto subito avremmo una consultazione che molto probabilmente produrrebbe nuovamente una situazione in cui una camera avrebbe una maggioranza certa mentre l'altra sarebbe nuovamente in una situazione in cui nessun partito avrebbe la maggioranza, per cui, CHIUNQUE vinca le elezioni si troverebbe poi a dovere fare per forza di cose un'alleanza con qualche altra forza politica o alla peggio l'ennesima situazione di instabilità politica con un governo che probabilmente durerebbe pochi mesi.
> Per cui l'obiettivo del Colle è chiaro: formare un governo "di transizione" (e questo ha fatto intendere lo stesso Gentiloni) che abbia come priorità il varo di una legge elettorale che garantisca al vincitore delle elezioni la possibilità di governare.
> ...



Una volta tanto, son d'accordo con te.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Dicembre 2016)

Alfano probabilmente confermato, forse spostato agli esteri... 
Indipendentemente dalle idee politiche di ciascuno, che rispetto nel modo più assoluto, non riesco proprio a comprendere come si possa essere felici o esultare per un governo che include un personaggio come Alfano.


----------



## Morghot (12 Dicembre 2016)

James Watson ha scritto:


> ...



Amen, menomale che c'è qualcuno come te che ha la voglia e l'onestà (quella vera) di scrivere le cose come stanno senza cadere in ridicoli teatrini e faide da tifo... il bello è che non è difficile capirlo, è logico, è tutto chiaro e limpido, cioè boh.
E io non appoggio neanche questo "nuovo" governo ma era inevitabile per tutto ciò che hai scritto eson cose che tutti potevano/possono constatare da sé.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Dicembre 2016)

James Watson ha scritto:


> O peggio, della loro pressoché nulla conoscenza della Costituzione e della prassi politica. Le stesse forze che, coalizzate, hanno vinto il referendum hanno sostenuto a gran voce che la responsabilità di uscire da questa situazione non era loro (dopo l'invito-provocazione fatto da Renzi durante il suo discorso di dimissioni). E' stato sostenuto da praticamente tutti che era il PD, dal momento che aveva in mano la maggioranza alla Camera e buona fetta dei parlamentari al Senato, a doversi assumere la responsabilità di trovare una via d'uscita. Ok, va bene. Adesso c'è gente che si lamenta che il Segretario del Partito di maggioranza abbia fatto il nome di un suo uomo al Presidente della Repubblica per la nomina a Presidente del Consiglio. No ma poi chiedono a me in che mondo vivo... chi avrebbe dovuto incaricare Mattarella, topo gigio?



Mah..veramente le principali forze della coalizione del NO hanno indicato subito che si doveva andare a votare con le leggi che ci sono..è Mattarella che ha deciso che per l'ennesima volta serve andare avanti col governicchio che "deve finire le riforme"..e co sta storiella praticamente non abbiamo un governo che rappresenta l'espressione popolare dal 2011..

Ormai l'Italia è l'unico paese al mondo che si definisce democratico ma in cui quando si deve votare sembra che sia una sorta di evento oscuro che comporta solo costi e perdita di tempo..

Sarà meglio il governo Gentiloni sostenuto da una maggioranza "responsabile" di gente che deve solo arrivare a Settembre..

Per fare la legge elettorale non servono secoli, se lavorano seriamente la fanno in meno di un mese..


----------



## Igniorante (12 Dicembre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mah..veramente le principali forze della coalizione del NO hanno indicato subito che si doveva andare a votare con le leggi che ci sono..è Mattarella che ha deciso che per l'ennesima volta serve andare avanti col governicchio che "deve finire le riforme"..e co sta storiella praticamente non abbiamo un governo che rappresenta l'espressione popolare dal 2011..
> 
> Ormai l'Italia è l'unico paese al mondo che si definisce democratico ma in cui quando si deve votare sembra che sia una sorta di evento oscuro che comporta solo costi e perdita di tempo..
> 
> ...



Concordo, per passare la palla ai vincitori del NO, bastava andare subito al voto, soluzione ideale, o in alternativa mandare al Governo i CinqueStelle, dato che si tratta del primo/secondo partito in Italia e il NO è in larga parte merito loro


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Dicembre 2016)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Concordo, per passare la palla ai vincitori del NO, bastava andare subito al voto, soluzione ideale, *o in alternativa mandare al Governo i CinqueStelle*, dato che si tratta del primo/secondo partito in Italia e il NO è in larga parte merito loro



soluzione non percorribile e che avrebbe avuto zero senso dato che nessuno avrebbe mai sostenuto un governo 5S..

In ogni caso sappiamo bene cosa si sono detti tutti alle consultazioni: "serve una legge elettorale per scongiurare che il M5S possa vincere le elezioni"

Il resto è tutto teatrino della politica con le frasi di rito..se pensate che da qualcuno di quei farabutti possa uscire mai una sillaba di verità siete pazzi..


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Dicembre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> soluzione non percorribile e che avrebbe avuto zero senso dato che nessuno avrebbe mai sostenuto un governo 5S..
> 
> In ogni caso sappiamo bene cosa si sono detti tutti alle consultazioni: "serve una legge elettorale per scongiurare che il M5S possa vincere le elezioni"
> 
> Il resto è tutto teatrino della politica con le frasi di rito..se pensate che da qualcuno di quei farabutti possa uscire mai una sillaba di verità siete pazzi..



Amen fratello , il resto è noia e non conta nulla


----------



## Theochedeo (12 Dicembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Amen fratello , il resto è noia e non conta nulla



Mi rivolgo a te e a tutti quelli che demonizzano l'ennesimo governo 'non eletto' dal popolo. Qual'era l'alternativa?

E non rispondermi andare al voto con l'italicum alla camera (per il quale bisogna aspettare il pronunciamento della consulta) e il proporzionale al senato.


----------



## James Watson (12 Dicembre 2016)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Mi rivolgo a te e a tutti quelli che demonizzano l'ennesimo governo 'non eletto' dal popolo. Qual'era l'alternativa?
> 
> E non rispondermi andare al voto con l'italicum alla camera (per il quale bisogna aspettare il pronunciamento della consulta) e il proporzionale al senato.



Lascia perdere Theochedeo, non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire.
Che bello andiamo a votare con la legge attuale, così ci troviamo con la camera a maggioranza 5s e il senato senza maggioranza. 
Per puro masochismo avrei voluto vedere poi cosa avrebbero fatto quelli del "noi non ci alleeremo mai con nessuno".


----------

